# Oh, these look just too real.



## SparklingWaves (Apr 19, 2009)

deleted


----------



## kariii (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG how cuuuuute!


----------



## moopoint (Apr 19, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## DazzleDarling (Apr 19, 2009)

Oooo yummy, I want lol. If I bought some I probably wouldn't want to use them, they're too cute.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2009)

super cool! they do look good enough to eat!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 19, 2009)

delete


----------



## Tahti (Apr 19, 2009)

Omg! They look so real ;O I would totally try to eat them knowing me...


----------



## geeko (Apr 19, 2009)

they look like the real thing and totally yummylicious...


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 19, 2009)

Yum!!!


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow..I love marketing


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 20, 2009)

I want!


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

I wana eat them!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 20, 2009)

those are so cute that i wouldn't want to use them!


----------



## TamiChoi (Apr 20, 2009)

yum, i wonder what they smell like lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2009)

^ yeah do they smell of cake too?!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 20, 2009)

the website states they smell like a fresh baked cupcake with a hint of...
mint, raspberry, etc. YUM! it would make a really cute birthday present!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 20, 2009)

I ordered a 3-pack to display in my bathroom thanks to this thread! I also got some Buttercream Hand Soap (can't wait to use it!).


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^do you dare actually use one of the cupcakes?
let us know when you get them!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 20, 2009)

I can guarantee that I won't use them. I shower.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 20, 2009)

delete


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 20, 2009)

What a cool idea!  I just bought one for my best friends birthday.  She is going to love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks for sharing SparklingWaves!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, these totally are perfect bday gifts, especially to add in a gift basket! Soo cute!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2009)

they sound like they smell amazing!! although smelling sucj sweet things would make me hungery for such sweet things! hee hee!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 21, 2009)

adorable! i wouldn't wanna use them. they're TOO cute.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 21, 2009)

Found these on Amazon.com as well for anyone who is interested.


----------



## fintia (Apr 22, 2009)

way too cute!


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 22, 2009)

I think I would eat them


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 22, 2009)

So cute! I would just display them and stare at them all day.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 24, 2009)

OK. I got my order and.....*sigh*.....they're OK. They're cute, but the packaging messed up the "frosting", which is actually soap. It's kinda melted and the individual cakes were shrink-wrappered, so the soap is melted and smashed a little. From what I can tell, they don't smell like cupcakes, rather hints of fruit and one of the fruit ones smells like colonge. Here are a couple pics of the damage:










BUT....The Pink Buttercream Frosting hand soap smells DIVINE! I definitely will keep this in my own bath (I can't trust company with this!). It smells just like a wedding cake!


----------



## Lyssah (Apr 26, 2009)

How adorable are these!!!! Thanks for sharing - I love cupcakes!


----------



## pianohno (Apr 26, 2009)

These are dangerous, little kids would eat them! (and by little kids, I mean myself ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## User49 (Apr 26, 2009)

I LOVE cupcakes! Those are too cute! x


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 26, 2009)

delete


----------

